# Il diminutivo



## __Peterpan®

Sto dibattendo una questione con un'amica:
possono i sostantivi (maschili, sempre) con plurale in 'a' avere un diminutivo femminile?
Io sostengo di no, in quanto va rispettato il genere del singolare: il plurale in 'a' è infatti un residuo del neutro latino, accompagnato tra l'altro da un articolo femminile ('le') che sta soltanto a testimoniare la confusione dei parlanti all'epoca in cui tale forma si cristallizzò.
Credo inoltre che forme come 'le ditine', 'le braccette', che pure a volte si sentono e si leggono, siano forme basse, colloquiali, dialettali.
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Astropolyp

Benvenuto, Peterpan. 
È possibile che dei nomi _sovrabbondanti_ abbiano al plurale un diminutivo femminile.
Ad esempio, *corno* al plurale può fare sia *corni* che *corna*. Se tu ti riferisci a quelle cose che stanno sulla testa degli animali, al plurale dovrai per forza usare *corna*, il cui diminutivo sarà, fra gli altri, *cornette*. 
Lo stesso discorso vale per la parola *orecchio*, che al plurale fa sia *orecchi* che *orecchie*. Ma se i primi indicano solo gli organi dell'udito, le seconde possono essere anche quei risvolti che si fanno alle  pagine dei libri per non perdere il segno, il cui diminutivo sarà *orecchine*, *orecchiucce* e così via.
Immagino che tutto questo valga pure per *dito* e *braccio* (al plurale *diti/dita* e *bracci/braccia*) e per altri (tutti?) nomi sovrabbondanti.


----------



## __Peterpan®

Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo, se non su 'orecchie - orecchi'.
 Che sia 'possibile' è un conto; che sia corretto è un altro. Del resto, tu stesso dici di 'immaginare' che sia giusto dire 'le ditine' e 'le braccine'. Quanto a 'cornette', io direi 'cornetti' senza problemi.
 In chiosa, conosco 'bracci', che indica estensione di qualche apparato; mi è nuovo 'diti'.
 Saluti,
 Peter


----------



## Astropolyp

__Peterpan® said:


> Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo, se non su 'orecchie - orecchi'.
> Che sia 'possibile' è un conto; che sia corretto è un altro. Del resto, tu stesso dici di 'immaginare' che sia giusto dire 'le ditine' e 'le braccine'. Quanto a 'cornette', io direi 'cornetti' senza problemi.
> In chiosa, conosco 'bracci', che indica estensione di qualche apparato; mi è nuovo 'diti'.
> Saluti,
> Peter


Peter, ho detto _immagino_ perchè non sono un'autorità in materia di lingua italiana ma un semplice forumista come te.
Prima di rispondere al tuo post ho consultato dei siti online e dei libri di grammatica. Fra le mie fonti il sempreverde *Si dice o non si dice?* del buon Aldo Gabrielli.
*Dito* al plurale fa sia *diti* che *dita*. Entrambe le forme sono italiano correttissimo.


----------



## __Peterpan®

Per carità, si parla, e tranquillamente.
 Ecco, io invece cerco un'autorità del calibro di De Mauro o di Luca Serianni, con i quali ho avuto il piacere di avere a che fare negli anni dell'Università. Mi saprebbe qualcuno indicare come contattarli?

 PS: Ma 'diti' cosa vuol dire? Sempre e ancora le dita della mano?


----------



## Astropolyp

_Diti_ si riferisce sempre alle dita della mano, ma si usa solo quando a seguire viene il nome (così almeno dicono la maggior parte delle fonti da me consultate, ma non tutte).
Esempio:
-_I diti mignoli sono più corti dei diti medi._


----------



## MünchnerFax

__Peterpan® said:


> Mi saprebbe qualcuno indicare come contattarli?


Questa domanda esula dallo scopo del nostro forum (che non è il servizio 12 ). Se qualcun altro lo sa o intende aiutarti, pregherei di mettervi in contatto in privato, com'è anche auspicabile visto che si parla di recapiti di terze persone.
Qui non possiamo andare oltre allo sperare che partecipino come utenti sotto mentite spoglie.


----------



## Necsus

Benvenuto all'eterno bambino! Dalla discussione 'i diti puntati / le dita puntate':
_il plurale di uno specifico dito (indice, o mignolo, o altro) è '*diti*'._​E Serianni manda a dire per interposta Grammatica [III,121]:
Nelle forme alterate mediante un suffisso, accanto ai regolari plurali maschili in _-i_ (da _dito_: _ditaccio_ --> _ditacci_, _ditino_ --> _ditini_, ecc.), possono aversi:
_a)_ plurali femminili in _-a_, modellati sulle rispettive forme semplici: _le ditina_, _le braccina_ (raro), _le cornetta_ (antiquato);
_b)_ oppure, più spesso, plurali femminili in -e.​Queste ultime non sono dunque da considerare né basse né colloquiali.


----------



## __Peterpan®

Ricevuto, o MuenchnerFax, e chiedo scusa. In ogni caso la mia domanda andava letta così: 'Sapete se i due hanno un blog?'

 'Le ditina', 'le braccina', oltre che rari mi sembrano antiquati come 'le cornetta'.
 'Le ditine' e 'le braccine' saranno pure ammessi dal Serianni, ma mi sembrano viziati da una questione logica: se infatti pensiamo che (lo disse Serianni stesso in una lezione di Storia della lingua italiana) l'attribuzione dell'articolo 'le' ai plurali in 'a' (che, come detto anche da lui stesso, sono rimasugli del genere neutro latino) è arbitrario, o forse una scelta del 'male minore' in quanto non abbiamo che articoli maschili o femminili, e in quanto, anticamente, regnava una certa confusione nell'attribuzione del genere anche a livello di aggettivi (lui stesso citò la nota locuzione romana 'li mort... tuA'), non capisco come mai un sostantivo che per sua natura è maschile possa ammettere un diminutivo plurale femminile.
 Certo, c'è anche il contrario, per es. 'un donnone', ma qui mi pare evidente la sottesa ironia (una donna talmente grande ed energica da sembrare un uomo).

 Insomma, credo che si debba sempre distinguere tra quello che si ode e si legge da quello che è codificato. Oltre al fatto che, quando Serianni contempla anche il diminutivo al femminile plurale, ciò mi desta un altro quesito: se posso dire 'le ditine' perché dunque non potrei dire 'la ditina'? Ancora: Serianni dice che esistono, ma il commento finale sulla valenza di queste forme non è suo bensì di Necsus. Vorrei proprio sentire lui in persona...

 Comunque, grazie e alla prossima.
 Peter


----------



## Necsus

__Peterpan® said:


> Ancora: Serianni dice che esistono, ma il commento finale sulla valenza di queste forme non è suo bensì di Necsus. Vorrei proprio sentire lui in persona...


 Serianni è sempre molto attento a segnalare eventuali ambiti specifici di utilizzo di termini ed espressioni, quando si allontanano in modo continuativo e sistematico dalla norma. E qui non l'ha fatto... 
Dice, ne _La lingua italiana tra norma ed uso_:
"In tale tentativo [individuare di volta in volta ciò che può considerarsi «norma»], il grammatico non è solo il depositario di un certo sapere specialistico, ma è in qualche modo l’interprete della società dei parlanti (e di scriventi) di cui fa parte: non per inseguirne le mode del momento, ma per coglierne i processi di lunga gettata e per aggiustare su di essi il tiro dei propri interventi".
Ma puoi chiedere lumi direttamente a lui, certo.

Sul tema della discussione voglio aggiungere la considerazione di un'altra _autorità_, Aldo Gabrielli, che in 'Si dice o non si dice' conclude la trattazione dell'argomento dei cosiddetti _nomi sovrabbondanti_ in questo modo: "A volte nell'uso questi doppi plurali si confondono, ma di solito si preferiscono i plurali maschili se riferiti ad animale, uomo o cosa: «gli urli della bufera»; più spesso s'usano i femminili riferiti solo all'uomo e in senso collettivo: «le urla del malcapitato»".


----------



## __Peterpan®

Sapessi come fare a parlare direttamente con lui: non risiedo più a Roma...

Il Gabrielli, nella tua citazione, non accenna ai diminutivi; ne accenna in altra parte della sua opera, un cui stralcio mi viene segnalato qui: http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=981
Secondo lui è ammissibile 'le ditina', ma non menziona 'le braccine'. Insomma, la faccenda si va complicando.
Ma rimane un fatto fondamentale: l'avere trovato certi diminutivi in Autori non proprio contemporanei non ne legittima l'uso al giorno d'oggi. Pirandello adoperava la lettera 'j', tanto per fare un esempio; credo che a un Fogazzaro fosse ignota la parola 'sport', tanto per farne un altro.

Sacrosanta la dichiarazione del Serianni quando questi scrive che il grammatico deve anche tenere conto delle tendenze alla mutazione di una lingua. Lui stesso, ricordo, parlava dell'eterna dialettica tra la Grammatica, forza centripeta, e il parlato, forza centrifuga.
La cooperazione, o per meglio dire il compromesso, tra queste due entità, è quello che 'fa' una lingua - anche se, per forza di cose, la grammatica ha un passo più lento del parlato.

Sono un traduttore dalla lingua slovena e ho al mio attivo, fortunatamente, diverse pubblicazioni. Ne consegue che devo stare molto attento a tutti i fatti linguistici, ai registri da adoperare, e via dicendo.
Torno a dire, a costo di sembrare monotono, che 'le ditina' è cacofonia bella e buona, e che 'le braccine' la adopererei soltanto se dovessi mettere questa locuzione in bocca ad una tenera mammina in possesso di licenza media inferiore.

Sempre con piacere,
Enrico Lenaz


----------



## stella_maris_74

__Peterpan® said:


> 'le braccine' la adopererei soltanto se dovessi mettere questa locuzione in bocca ad una tenera mammina in possesso di licenza media inferiore.



...O a un trio comico di grande successo  ("Nonno, ti spezzo le braccine!")


----------



## __Peterpan®

Allora riscriviamo: la battuta del trio A, G. & G. che hai qui postato sembra portare acqua alla mia tesi: è tipico infatti dei copioni comici parodiare forme di linguaggio non esattamente accademiche. Un esempio: il famoso Fantozzi che, dialogando con il suo collega Rag. Filini, gli diceva 'Venghi', 'Vadi' e via dicendo. Ma questo è soltanto un esempio, ce ne sono migliaia...

Aggiungo:

'I diti', finora, l'ho sentito solamente a Roma da parlanti dialettali; idem per il dialetto Veneto, poco elastico per quanto riguarda i plurali di origine neutra latina (ossia, proprio non li conosce): el déo, i déi (come anche 'el xenòcio', 'i xenòci). Di altri dialetti non parlo non avendone specifica conoscenza.

Quanto alla locuzione 'i diti mignoli' credo che sarebbe più semplice e più corretta una perifrasi: 'ciascun dito mignolo'; sarei tentato di ammettere 'le dita mignole', visto che in fondo 'mignolo' come 'medio' ecc. è un aggettivo. Così come, per es., non sono declinabili i nomi di persona: non sopporterei che parlando di chi ha il mio stesso nome di battesimo dicesse: 'Gli Enrichi' (che pure ho sentito dire). Corretto è: 'Tutti coloro (o 'quelli', non complichiamoci la vita) che si chiamano Enrico...'.
Chi direbbe 'Tutti i latti' per indicare ciascun tipo di latte, cioè vaccino, caprino, intero o parzialmente scremato, ecc.? Va detto: 'Ogni tipo di latte', 'I vari generi di latte'.


----------



## franz rod

> Quanto alla locuzione 'i diti mignoli' credo che sarebbe più semplice e più corretta una perifrasi: 'ciascun dito mignolo'; sarei tentato di ammettere 'le dita mignole', visto che in fondo 'mignolo' come 'medio' ecc. è un aggettivo.



Ed invece è proprio il contrario: i diti miglioli è corretto mentre le dita mignole è sbagliato.


----------



## Astropolyp

1)Dalle mie parti, in Toscana, si usa dire sia _le dita_ che _i diti_.
2)I nomi propri di persona ammettono sia la forma variabile che quella invariabile, ovvero _i tre Paoli_ è tanto corretto quanto _i tre Paolo_.
Le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate dai nomi che iniziano per "i" e per "a" che al plurale restano invariati.
3)Il plurale di latte, _latti_, esiste eccome, ed è corretto anch'esso quando riferito ai latti detergenti usati in cosmetica.


----------



## __Peterpan®

franz rod said:


> Ed invece è proprio il contrario: i diti miglioli è corretto mentre le dita mignole è sbagliato.


 
...Ma infatti non mi sognerei mai di usare una locuzione del genere. Ma neanche direi 'i diti mignoli', opterei per la perifrasi.
Quanto al fatto che in Toscana si usi anche 'i diti', questo non credo provi nulla. La ritengo forma dialettale. A Roma, se è per questo, si dice 'i ginocchi', anzi, 'li ginocchi'.
'I latti detergenti' mi fa accapponare la pelle: 'latte' è sostantivo difettivo, in questo caso del plurale. Lo è anche per esempio 'grano', riferito alla messe; ma abbiamo 'i grani d'orzo' e anche i 'grani di sale'.
'I tre Paoli' mi va bene se consideriamo il 'Paolo', moneta antica credo dello Stato della Chiesa. C'è anche il panettone 'Le tre Marie', se vogliamo, ma...


----------



## Astropolyp

__Peterpan® said:


> ...Ma infatti non mi sognerei mai di usare una locuzione del genere. Quanto al fatto che in Toscana si usi 'i diti', questo non credo provi nulla.



Scusa, ma eri tu quello che si chiedeva se si dice _i diti_ anche in altre zone d'Italia, oltre a Roma. Non volevo provare niente.


----------



## franz rod

> Ma infatti non mi sognerei mai di usare una locuzione del genere. Ma neanche direi 'i diti mignoli', opterei per la perifrasi.
> Quanto al fatto che in Toscana si usi anche 'i diti', questo non credo provi nulla. La ritengo forma dialettale. A Roma, se è per questo, si dice 'i ginocchi', anzi, 'li ginocchi'.




Ma "i diti" non è assolutamente una forma dialettale se usata in maniera appropriata, anzi:
"plurale le dita in senso generale e considerate nel loro insieme; [...] ma sempre i diti quando siano considerati singolarmente".
Insomma, ammettendo pure che l'uso toscano della forma "diti" non provi nulla, non possiamo comunque affermare che questo plurale sia dialettale se dizionari e grammatiche affermano in maniera netta e precisa il contrario.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ricordo a tutti che la discussione su "i diti" vs. "le dita" è stata già affrontata:
i diti puntati / le dita puntate - forum Solo Italiano
i diti / le dita - forum Italiano/Inglese


----------



## __Peterpan®

Ringrazio per la precisazione di Astropolyp: credevo che mi volesse portare ad esempio il fatto che in Toscana si dica 'i diti'.
La quale espressione, comunque, continua a suonarmi male. Sarà perché raramente, per non dire mai, ho sentito parlare di 'diti mignoli', 'medi' o quel che sia: mi è solo e sempre capitato di sentir dire 'le dita' nel loro complesso, le dita della mano. In effetti, a pensarci, non avrei problemi a dire 'i ginocchi destri', lo troverei anzi più confacente rispetto a un 'le ginocchia destre'; ne avrei, ripeto, per 'i diti'.
Grazie anche a Stellamaris, i cui link mi reco a consultare.


----------

